# Liebenswürdiger Posten!



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2008)

Aufrund der Diskussion in dem Thread "Käse, Mimimi und sonstige Flachposter, Zum Niveau der Posting-Antworten" habe ich fix einige Vorschläge entwickelt, wie man sich gewisse Dinge netter sagen kann und so seine Mitmenschen und die Moderatoren erfreut.
Frohe Ostern!!


*Mimimini + diverse Whine und Wayne Varianten*

Der Inhalt diese Threads hat vermutlich einzig und allein den Zweck, die persönlichen negativen Erfahrungen des Threaderstellers der Allgemeinheit kundzutun, ohne das ein sinnvolle Diskussionsgrundlage erkennbar wäre, über die man sich in diesem Forum austauschen könnte 
Ich möchte somit meinen Unmut darüber kundtun! 

*/sign*

Ich stimme den vom Threadersteller geäußerten Behauptungen vorbehaltlos zu. Sie stimmen in allen Punkten mit der Meinung überein, dich ich persönlich zu diesem Thema habe. Ich freu mich zu erfahren, dass ich somit mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine dastehe. Best rgds and HF 

*Hdf*

Ich bitte dich, die weitere Konversation zu diesem Thema einzustellen, da der Inhalt deiner Beiträge qualitativ nicht zu den anderen Beiträgen passt. Aufgrund meiner akuten schlechten Laune werde ich dies nicht weiter ausführen um den Forenbetrieb nicht zu stören.

*/close*

AUs diversen Gründen bin ich der Ansicht, dass der Thread in der jetzt existierenden Form in diesem Forum völlig ungeeignet ist und eine vernünftige Diskussion zu einem Thema von allgemeinem Interesse vermutlich nicht initiiert.
Ich würde daher einen Forummoderator höflich bitten, diesen Beitrag zu schliessen und hoffe, den Threadersteller dadurch nicht zu erzürnen.

*/sufu*

Ich möchte den Ersteller des Thread darauf hinweisen, dass die Betreiber dieses Forums eine Suchfunktion, kurz SUFU integriert haben, mit deren Hilfe es möglich ist, vor der Erstellung eines Threads zu überprüfen, ob ebendieser in der Vergangenheit bereits schon einmal erstellt und diskutiert wurde. Zu diesem Zweck schreibe bitte ein geeignetes Stichwort in das Suchfeld unten links und betätige dann mit der Maus den Schalter " Suchbegriff finden"
Vielen Dank für deine Kooperation.

*/vote vor Bann*

Aufgrund des offensichtlichen Verstoßes gegen die Regeln dieses Forums oder ob der schon provokanten  Sinnlosigkeit dieses Thread möchte ich die Moderatoren dazu auffordern, dem Threadersteller kurzfristig oder permanent die Schreiberlaubnis in den Foren von www.buffed.de zu entziehen.

*L2p*

Offensichtlich fehlt dem Threadersteller das grundlegenden Wissen im Zusammenhang mit dem MMORPG WOW, so dass ich ihn hiermit in aller Höflichkeit dazu auffordern möchte, sich dieses Wissen umgehend anzueignen. Somit würde er sich zukünftig in die Lage versetzen, in diesem Forum sinnvoll und zur Erbauung aller mitzudiskutieren.

*Sticky*

Der Threadersteller hat einen derart denkwürdigen Beitrag in dieses Forum gestellt, dass andere Besucher jetzt und auch in Zukunft erheblich davon profitieren werden. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich die Moderatoren bitten, diesen Beitrag dadurch zu adeln, dass sie ihn in den Bereich aufnehmen, der für andere Teilnehmer dauerhaft sichtbar bleibt.
Noch einmal ein großes Lob an den Threadersteller!

Edit:

Auf Anregung eines einzelnen Moderators hin

*/report*

Einfach gar nichts schreiben und den Reportbutton benutzen.

Edit: 

Zusatz von *Ematra!*

*Drogen? bzw. Was hast Du denn genommen?*

Lieber Threadsteller, bitte nimm Rücksicht darauf, dass ich keinerlei Humor habe und mich schwer damit tue, Ironie zu erkennen oder sogar zu verstehen. Ich ersuche Dich deshalb höflich darum, Dein sprachliches Niveau zu verringern und Dich der Umgangs- und Fäkalsprache zu bedienen, damit ich vielleicht den Hauch einer Chance habe, Deinen Ausführungen folgen zu können.

*Mir zu sagen, wie ich mich verhalten soll, ist Faschismus!*

Ich bitte den Threadsteller darum, zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, dass ich es mit historischen Fakten nicht so genau nehme. Was vor allem damit zusammen hängt, dass ich sie selber nicht kenne. Deshalb weiß ich auch gar nicht so genau, was ich so daher rede. Ich möchte eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich es vorziehe, mich daneben zu benehmen, anstatt das nötige Sozialverhalten an den Tag zu legen. Deshalb beleidige ich jemanden, der mich dazu auffordert, höflich zu sein, mit drastischen Begrifflichkeiten, und zwar unabhängig davon, dass eine solche Beleidigung sachlich in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. März 2008)

Hätte noch einen:

*/report*
Einfach gar nichts schreiben und den Reportbutton benutzen.

Ich verschiebe eben in den Kritikbereich.


----------



## Viorel (17. März 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Hätte noch einen:
> 
> */report*
> Einfach gar nichts schreiben und den Reportbutton benutzen.
> ...


 

Find ichs jetzt nicht in Ordung. Ich meine, es ist auf jeden Fall lustig gedacht und geschrieben. Andere sollten das auch sehen aber echt...


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

Also ich fände dass der Thread in den Sticky gehört, aber so, dass man das in allen Themen sehen kann.

Also von mir:

Der Threadersteller hat einen derart denkwürdigen Beitrag in dieses Forum gestellt, dass andere Besucher jetzt und auch in Zukunft erheblich davon profitieren werden. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich die Moderatoren bitten, diesen Beitrag dadurch zu adeln, dass sie ihn in den Bereich aufnehmen, der für andere Teilnehmer dauerhaft sichtbar bleibt.
Noch einmal ein großes Lob an den Threadersteller!


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. März 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> Find ichs jetzt nicht in Ordung. Ich meine, es ist auf jeden Fall lustig gedacht und geschrieben. Andere sollten das auch sehen aber echt...


Mein Beitrag war nicht ironisch.


----------



## Ematra (17. März 2008)

Hätte auch noch einen:

Drogen? bzw. Was hast Du denn genommen?

Lieber Threadsteller, bitte nimm Rücksicht darauf, dass ich keinerlei Humor habe und mich schwer damit tue, Ironie zu erkennen oder sogar zu verstehen. Ich ersuche Dich deshalb höflich darum, Dein sprachliches Niveau zu verringern und Dich der Umgangs- und Fäkalsprache zu bedienen, damit ich vielleicht den Hauch einer Chance habe, Deinen Ausführungen folgen zu können.


Mir zu sagen, wie ich mich verhalten soll, ist Faschismus!

Ich bitte den Threadsteller darum, zur Kenntnis zu nehmen, dass ich es mit historischen Fakten nicht so genau nehme. Was vor allem damit zusammen hängt, dass ich sie selber nicht kenne. Deshalb weiß ich auch gar nicht so genau, was ich so daher rede. Ich möchte eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich es vorziehe, mich daneben zu benehmen, anstatt das nötige Sozialverhalten an den Tag zu legen. Deshalb beleidige ich jemanden, der mich dazu auffordert, höflich zu sein, mit drastischen Begrifflichkeiten, und zwar unabhängig davon, dass eine solche Beleidigung sachlich in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2008)

also hierfür Ohrensammler erst mal mein größter respekt das du dir solche mühe gibst und ich werde auch sofort damit anfangen deine vorschläge umzusetzten

/sticky ähh ich mein

Der Threadersteller hat einen derart denkwürdigen Beitrag in dieses Forum gestellt, dass andere Besucher jetzt und auch in Zukunft erheblich davon profitieren werden. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich die Moderatoren bitten, diesen Beitrag dadurch zu adeln, dass sie ihn in den Bereich aufnehmen, der für andere Teilnehmer dauerhaft sichtbar bleibt.
Noch einmal ein großes Lob an den Threadersteller!

PS: sry ich konnts mir nich verkneifen aber bitte nicht böse sein


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2008)

Ematra schrieb:


> Hätte auch noch einen: [...]



Jau danke  die Liste ist natürlich erweiterbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

> Drogen? bzw. Was hast Du denn genommen?
> 
> Lieber Threadsteller, bitte nimm Rücksicht darauf, dass ich keinerlei Humor habe und mich schwer damit tue, Ironie zu erkennen oder sogar zu verstehen. Ich ersuche Dich deshalb höflich darum, Dein sprachliches Niveau zu verringern und Dich der Umgangs- und Fäkalsprache zu bedienen, damit ich vielleicht den Hauch einer Chance habe, Deinen Ausführungen folgen zu können.




Ähh des verstehe ich jetzt nicht mehr so ganz. Also den Zusammenhang zum Satz obendrüber???


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2008)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Ähh des verstehe ich jetzt nicht mehr so ganz. Also den Zusammenhang zum Satz obendrüber???



es gibt Leute die schreiben das mit den Drogen als Antwort auf einen Post.

Und drunter steht eben die ausformulierte Variante  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ich pack das mal mit in meine Liste oben


----------



## Shênya (17. März 2008)

mimimi vote 4 sticky? *hust* Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nun ernsthaft:

Ich finde das echt grossartig wie Du das machst Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach nur.. genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem Sinne:

Der Threadersteller hat einen derart grossartigen Beitrag in dieses Forum gestellt, dass andere Besucher jetzt und auch in Zukunft erheblich davon profitieren werden. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich die Moderatoren bitten, diesen Beitrag dadurch zu adeln, dass sie ihn in den Bereich aufnehmen, der für andere Teilnehmer dauerhaft sichtbar bleibt.
Noch einmal ein großes Lob an den Threadersteller!

Liebe Grüsse
Shênya


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2008)

wir sollten diesen fred per pm direkt an blubb schicken damit wir in zukunft von /sufu etc verschont bleiben


----------



## Lokibu (17. März 2008)

Wayne kann man noch extra aufführen.
--------------
Ich möchte zum Ausdruck bringen, dass mich dein Post in keinerleiweise anspricht und ich der Meinung bin, wenn er mich schon nicht interessiert, dies auch keinen anderen Interessiert. Es ist mir also völlig egal was du hier geschrieben hast. Ich schreibe auch hier nur rein, weil ich dir das unbedingt mitteilen muss bzw. ich das Bedürfnis hatte, es dir mitzuteilen. 

Trotzdem Have Fun.
---------------


P.S: (hoffe das ist nicht zu kurz)


----------



## Ursli (17. März 2008)

Ich stimme den vom Threadersteller geäußerten Behauptungen vorbehaltlos zu. Sie stimmen in allen Punkten mit der Meinung überein, dich ich persönlich zu diesem Thema habe. Ich freu mich zu erfahren, dass ich somit mit meiner Meinung nicht alleine dastehe. 

Best regards and have Fun


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

zomfg flame thread inc boa mann du bist so doof

d.h.
Hallo ich heisse Klauspeter bin 12 Jahre alt und da ich in einer psychischen depression bin da ich von meinen mitschülern heruntergemacht werde bin ich hier im forum und Flame andere. Es tut mir leid 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zomfg flame thread inc boa mann du bist so doof
> 
> d.h.
> Hallo ich heisse Klauspeter bin 12 Jahre alt und da ich in einer psychischen depression bin da ich von meinen mitschülern heruntergemacht werde bin ich hier im forum und Flame andere. Es tut mir leid
> ...



made my day 

oder um es schöner zu formulieren, danke du hast mir den tag mit deinem "geistreichen" beitragh um ein gutes stück versüßt


----------



## BimmBamm (17. März 2008)

Einen noch vergessen, bei dem man jedoch zwischen mindestens 3 Varianten unterscheiden muß:

/fake (als Erstantwort auf einen tatsächlich gefälschten/erfundenen Beitrag wie Interviews bzw. Patchnotes, die nur zur Irreführung dienen):

Offensichtlich haben wir es hier mit einem frei erfundenen Beitrag zu tun, denn weder auf offiziellen Seiten noch per Internet-Recherche konnte ich die Quelle ausmachen. Deshalb sollte man den Inhalt einfach ignorieren.

/fake (als Antwort auf einen offensichtlich ironisch/sarkastisch/satirischen Beitrag):

Leider bin ich nicht in der Lage, die humoristische Absicht des Thread-Erstellers zu erkennen, weil mein Humormodul in der Reinigung bzw. der Ironiedetektor noch nicht implementiert ist. Deshalb sehe ich es als meine Pflicht an, andere Leser vor diesem Beitrag zu warnen.

/fake (als ungefähr 110. Wiederholung des Wortes in einem humoristisch gemeinten Thread):

Ich lese nie Antworten, sondern nur den Ursprungsbeitrag. Leider verstehe ich den auch nicht. Ich bin mir aber sicher, daß nur ich in der Lage bin, den Fälschungscharakter des Postings zu erkennen. Eigentlich weiß ich gar nicht, warum ich überhaupt antworte, weil ich lese auch Folgepostings auf meinen Beitrag nicht. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht mal, wo ich bin oder wie ich hierher komme. Mama! Muß auf's Töpfchen!

Die letzten beiden Antworten werden wir aber leider nie zu lesen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. März 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Einen noch vergessen, [...]




Danke...vor allem Fake Nr. 3 war super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit  auch danke an Minastirit und Lokibu!!!


----------



## nalcarya (17. März 2008)

Alles schön und gut, aber ich bezweifle dass es an der Gesamtsituation etwas ändern wird - aber dessen seid ihr euch ja sicherlich alle bewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (18. März 2008)

Fake!


----------



## Shênya (18. März 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Fake!



Leider bin ich nicht in der Lage, die humoristische Absicht des Thread-Erstellers zu erkennen, weil mein Humormodul in der Reinigung bzw. der Ironiedetektor noch nicht implementiert ist. Deshalb sehe ich es als meine Pflicht an, andere Leser vor diesem Beitrag zu warnen.

O.o


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Danke...vor allem Fake Nr. 3 war super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



newb !

Meiner meinung nach bist du Schlechter als ich. Desweiteren bist du relativ neu hier und solltest dich erstmal mit dem Spiel vertraut machen. Ich Hoffe das du erstmal alle Stickys zu deiner Klasse durchliest und danach bei unklarheiten Fragst. (Und mir sagst auf welchem server du spielst damit ich dich pwnen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Pwnage pwnen.

Durch mein Gekauftes Season 3 Equip welches bei Ebay zu einem sehr günstigen Preis erhalten habe kann ich dich Besiegen ohne bemühungen. Desweiteren macht es mir nichts aus mit lvl 70 (auch gekauft) durch alle Low gebiete zu geben und alle nur durch meine erhabenheit töten zu lassen. Solltest du einen 70er mit Gutem eq haben vergiss bitte was ich gesagt habe und lass mich am leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. März 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Fake!




lol!! Fake hat BimmBamm schon ganz prima erklärt!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natureclaw (18. März 2008)

Super Thread ^^ Hat meiner Meinung nach einen Platz im Guide-Forum verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Maybe kannst du das dort posten, wenn die Liste lang genug ist ;D

Von mir noch einer:

*"Deine Skillung ist scheisse."*

Da deine Talentverteilung dem Großteil des üblichen PvE / PvP Standarts widerspricht, bin ich der Meinung, das du mit deiner Kreation keine errechenbaren Chancen darauf hast, Gruppen zu finden oder jemals im allgemeinen so erfolgreich zu sein wie der Mainstream.


----------



## Dalmus (18. März 2008)

Mal ne Frage an die Admins:
Könnt ihr das nicht als Textbausteine einbauen? Sodaß man [sign] postet und an der Stelle dann der Text eingefügt wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Admins:
> Könnt ihr das nicht als Textbausteine einbauen? Sodaß man [sign] postet und an der Stelle dann der Text eingefügt wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


gute idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
vote vor Der Threadersteller hat einen derart denkwürdigen Beitrag in dieses Forum gestellt, dass andere Besucher jetzt und auch in Zukunft erheblich davon profitieren werden. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich die Moderatoren bitten, diesen Beitrag dadurch zu adeln, dass sie ihn in den Bereich aufnehmen, der für andere Teilnehmer dauerhaft sichtbar bleibt.
Noch einmal ein großes Lob an den Threadersteller!^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. März 2008)

als erstes mal: wirklich sehr gute arbeit!
ich würde mich freuen wenn sich ein paar leute das mal zu herzen nehmen würden, allerdings ist die oben aufgeführte variante imo etwas übertrieben und ich glaube kaum dass alle hier in der lage wären in diesem stil zu schreiben. außerdem habe ich keine lust mir ewig langen posts durchzulesen die man auch mit 1-2 sätzen hätte sagen können.
ich nehm aber sowieso an das das nur zur verdeutlichung so übertrieben förmlich formuliert war.

edit: ich bin sowieso der meinung man sollte nur posten wenn man auch wirklich etwas zu dem thema zu sagen hat und nicht nur um andere poster zu flamen etc.
von daher
*daumen hoch* 
mfG


----------

